# 2009 calves (New pics)



## donnaIL (Jan 30, 2009)

First of the year, expecting 2 more soon:







simi x angus/herford bull calf born 1/26/09, right before the snow storm started..we got 8" here, he is doing fine, think I am going to name him "zero".


----------



## wynedot55 (Jan 30, 2009)

he is 1 cute calf.would i know you from another cattle board by any chance.seems to me i know your nick.


----------



## donnaIL (Jan 30, 2009)

I use the same name on all the boards I post to.  I was reading here awhile back and think I know you too!

I just thought I'd post here too cz they like calf pics!


----------



## wynedot55 (Jan 30, 2009)

yes you do know me does BB338 ring a bell.an yes they love calf an cow pics here very much.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Jan 30, 2009)

Yes, we do love pics! He is a nice looking calf. I love his color.


----------



## Thewife (Jan 30, 2009)

Welcome!

He is a pretty boy!


----------



## beefy (Jan 30, 2009)

hey there donna, you look familiar to me as well. Do you know a cow named Lucy?


----------



## donnaIL (Jan 31, 2009)

Wyendot55, thats who I thought you were...I had read some of your posts her and put 2 and 2 together.

Thanks Farmer Kitty, our cow Lucy is this color(she is the granddam)..it's not my favorite (I really like a black white/faced calf).

Thanks for the welcome, thewife.

Yes Beefy it is me and this bull looks just like Lucy.

I hope I will have some black baldie calves to post in the near future.  Happy Calving to Everyone


----------



## wynedot55 (Jan 31, 2009)

well its easy when you know old beefy as well.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Jan 31, 2009)

donnaIL said:
			
		

> Thanks Farmer Kitty, our cow Lucy is this color(she is the granddam)..it's not my favorite (I really like a black white/faced calf).


You'll find I like the different colored ones. I'm trying to breed for blue and white holsteins in our dairy herd. They either come out the wrong color or the wrong sex.


----------



## beefy (Feb 1, 2009)

bigbull, me and donna go way back...
we met in the early 2000s before i ever joined CT (and that was in january of 04)


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Feb 1, 2009)

beefy said:
			
		

> bigbull, me and donna go way back...
> we met in the early 2000s before i ever joined CT (and that was in january of 04)


_Please use the user name from this forum. 

If CT refers to another cattle forum please do not mention it here.
From rules:
* Do not promote other cow websites that could be considered in competition to BackYardCows.  Sometimes it may be appropriate to link to another site that has specific information relative to a question, but moderators have to right to remove links and posts at their discretion.
* Advertising other forums is not allowed and we dissuade discussing drama that happens on other forums._


----------



## wynedot55 (Feb 1, 2009)

dont worry kitty we arnt promoting another board here.we was just saying how we knew eachother.an the place we talk of is not for the faint of heart.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Feb 2, 2009)

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> dont worry kitty we arnt promoting another board here.we was just saying how we knew eachother.an the place we talk of is not for the faint of heart.


Okay.


----------



## donnaIL (Feb 23, 2009)

Well the other two calves finally showed up!

Black Angus X Black Limo Heifer, 1 day old, we will call her Rita:






Simi x Hereford x Angus Bull Calf, no name, brand new in pic





And what a difference 3 weeks makes!


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Feb 23, 2009)

Wow! Has zero grown! It's amazing how fast they grow and how pics show it. 

Is Rita standing down hill or is she built standing down hill that bad? She is cute.

To bad that little red and white one isn't a heifer, it's to cute to have to let go one day!


----------



## wynedot55 (Feb 23, 2009)

those calves are too cute.an that callf has really growed.


----------



## donnaIL (Feb 23, 2009)

Farmer Kittty,

Yes she is stand down hill on a steep hill...both cows decided to go in the timber on the hills to calf...made it hard to get pic's.  Rita's momma is a protective one and I won't get in the fenced area with her for at least a week.  She had a sick calf last year that I had to doctor and she thinks I want to steal her calf.

Rita is the first calf out of our angus "Rito" bull, hence the name.  Here's another photo you can kinda see the incline..  Next group of calves coming in about 6 weeks.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Feb 23, 2009)

Those protective mothers are oh so fun--NOT! But, at least with yours being beef cattle you know the calf will be well taken care of.


----------

